# my new Bolt + is missing Add Apps, is this the same on all Bolts + units ?



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

On my Roamio under Apps & Games I get a list
*Opera TV
Showcases
Add App
Disable Home network Apps*
With my new Bolt + under Apps & Games I get this list
*Opera TV
Showcases
Disable Home network Apps
*
The Add apps is missing, is this the same in all Bolts and Bolt + units, and why ??


----------



## mark1958 (Feb 13, 2005)

On my bolt its in settings & messages / Channel & App settings / My Video providers
Hope this helps


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

mark1958 said:


> On my bolt its in settings & messages / Channel & App settings / My Video providers
> Hope this helps


No! that not what I am looking for, on the Roamio you could enter your own IP address in the *Add App *section.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Things to look at:
EnterWebz.tv apps on your TiVo
and
EnterWebz.tv apps on your TiVo
and
"Add an App" is gone on the Bolt
Good luck.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> Things to look at:
> EnterWebz.tv apps on your TiVo
> and
> EnterWebz.tv apps on your TiVo
> ...


Thanks, I guess TiVo removed that feature on the Bolt and Bolt +, at least for now.


----------

